# Mary Kalal



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

It so sad to hear that last monday Mary Kalal passed away, Mary was one of the best judges we have ever had the pleasure to meet. She was respected and admired by everyone that had the pleasure of knowing her. Mary was a true ambassador in the cat world and will be greatly missed by all, Rest in Peace Mary.

best wishes.........Chris Lyle.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i didnt really know her.. but she did judge one of my cats...

always sad when someone dies..RIP.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Although I didn't know Mary personally I always valued her comments with my cats. Rest in Peace Mary. And give our Jane some grief up there.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

thats very sad news, Mary Kalal has judged our cats ever since my mother started showing 20 years ago and was always a very popular judge!


----------

